# IF YOU ALREADY WERENT AWARE CHECK OUT THIS GREAT SITE



## LPDETECTIVE (Nov 4, 2004)

THOUGHT ID SHARE THIS SITE WITH YOU COULD BE A GREAT ASSET AND RESOURCEFUL TOOL TO ASSIST OR AID YOU IIN INVESTIGATIONS ECT. 
WWW.MASSMOSTWANTED.ORG 
CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

VOR @ Wed 17 Nov said:


>


We were all thinking it, but no one wanted to say it!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

cool site. thought I saw my brother in law there  :shock:


----------



## LPDETECTIVE (Nov 4, 2004)

wow peopple really take that caps lock thing personal! is it really a big deal, I got bad eyes helps to see better.. hahah dam you guys already bustin my balls! :roll:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

VOR @ Wed 01 Dec said:


> LPMAGOO said:
> 
> 
> > wow peopple really take that caps lock thing personal! is it really a big deal, I got bad eyes helps to see better.. hahah dam you guys already bustin my balls!
> ...


VOR You are an evil evil person.

Scott c:


----------



## LPDETECTIVE (Nov 4, 2004)

WOW WE IN ENGLISH CLASS here, its a dam computer everything is abbrev. acronym, ect blha blah gimme a break dam im gonna get a ticket next! :roll:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey VOR Heres your stick. ============
Do it, DO IT!!

Scott c:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

LPDETECTIVE @ Wed December 01 said:


> WOW WE IN ENGLISH CLASS here, its a dam computer everything is abbrev. acronym, ect blha blah gimme a break dam im gonna get a ticket next! :roll:


Um...what? How about you really GO to an English class? :FM:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha this all made my day...Especially since I'm subbing in a public school system right now!


PS. There is a Spell Check that you can click before you post, but you may have missed that, seeing as your eyes are so bad.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Anybody have an "immediate threat" form handy? :twisted:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

=D> =D> =D> VOR those are great! Thank you for making me laugh.

Scott c:


----------

